# Going for Electives in Foreign Countries While Studying in Shifa College of Medicine



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Any current students in SHIFA college of Medicine here? Do students go for electives in foreign countries ? Could they spend like 3-6 months a year doing electives in foreign countries and is that time counted?
Reply ASAP please.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. I came across a few threads of American Shifa students describing how to get electives in the States, so I guess people have done it in the past. Some colleges are also associated with American/Canadian hospitals but I'm not sure if Shifa is one of them. If it is associated with any foreign hospitals then any electives done there should be counted at Shifa. But were you looking into countries outside of North America?

I've heard that Shifa's annual holidays are only about a month long at the most so it might be difficult to get the 3-6 months off unless you take a year off. I'm trying to look into this as well so hopefully some current students reply soon.


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

Which threads? Could you please post the link here?
I was actually looking into doing electives in Canada to be precise.I wont be going to SHIFA if thats not possible so the answer to that is reallyyy important ! 7th is the last date :/
ANYONE ?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

frontier medical college has collaboration with university of Calgary, Canada. so they offer electives in Canada. Also they have 2 and half month off every year.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm interested in Canada as well but I haven't yet heard anything about any formal affiliation of Shifa with Canadian hospitals. I'll try to find out from a few people and will post anything I hear. Here are a few threads I came across although I'm not sure if they're relevant to Canadian electives: 

How I Obtained Clinical & Research Experience in the US

U.S. medical colleges that accept international students for clinical 

Clinical rotations in Canada? 

So did you end up going to Shifa?



chinablue said:


> Which threads? Could you please post the link here?
> I was actually looking into doing electives in Canada to be precise.I wont be going to SHIFA if thats not possible so the answer to that is reallyyy important ! 7th is the last date :/
> ANYONE ?


----------



## emmaar (Sep 5, 2011)

any more threads or websites etc where its explain about research/clinical electives in usa??


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

You can search for threads by typing "clinical electives in the us" or something similar into the search bar. A lot of results should come up.



emmaar said:


> any more threads or websites etc where its explain about research/clinical electives in usa??


----------



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> I'm interested in Canada as well but I haven't yet heard anything about any formal affiliation of Shifa with Canadian hospitals. I'll try to find out from a few people and will post anything I hear. Here are a few threads I came across although I'm not sure if they're relevant to Canadian electives:
> 
> How I Obtained Clinical & Research Experience in the US
> 
> ...



Thank you so much 
And no i didnt :/ Wbu ?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Your welcome. Yup I'm going to Shifa, how about you?


----------



## armaghan (Nov 13, 2014)

can you kindly send me the link to those threads?


----------

